# Canon Celebrates 80th Anniversary of Kwanon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

```
<p>TOKYO,  September  2,  2014—Canon  Inc.  commemorated  today  the  80th  anniversary  of  the  birth  of  Japan’s  first  35mm  focal-plane-shutter  camera,  dubbed  the  Kwanon,  which  was  produced  in  prototype  form  in  1934.</p>
The  engineers  who  created  the  camera  decided  to  name  it  after  Kwannon,  the  Buddhist  goddess  of  mercy,  hoping  the  deity  would  share  her  benevolence  as  they  pursued  their  dream  to  produce  the  world’s  finest  camera.  The  camera’s  lens,  called  Kasyapa—after  Mahakasyapa,  a  disciple  of  Buddha—also  took  its  name  from  Buddhism.  Additionally,  the  top  portion  of  the  camera  body  featured  an  engraving  depicting  the  thousand-armed  Kwannon.</p>
<p>In  1936,  two  years  after  the  birth  of  the  Kwanon  and  following  much  trial  and  error,  Canon  launched  the  Hansa  Canon,*  its  first  commercial  35mm  focal-plane-shutter  camera,  thus  embarking  on  the  Company’s  history  as  a  camera  manufacturer.</p>
<p>In  1959,  Canon  introduced  its  first  single-lens  reflex  (SLR)  camera,  the  Canonflex,  followed  in  1961  by  the  Canonet,  an  immensely  popular  rangefinder  camera  that  took  the  market  by  storm,  selling  out  an  entire  week’s  worth  of  inventory  in  a  mere  two  hours.  Following  these  successes,  the  Company  continued  to  lead  the  industry  with  a  range  of  popular  camera  models,  such  as  the  F-1,  a  top-of-the-line  35mm  SLR  camera  introduced  in  1971,  and  the  AE-1,  introduced  in  1976,  which  was  the  world’s  first  SLR  camera  equipped  with  a  built-in  microcomputer.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In  1987,  following  continued  technological  innovation,  Canon  launched  EOS,  the  world’s  first  AF  (autofocus)  SLR  camera  to  employ  a  fully  electronic  mount  system.  In  1995,  EOS  marked  its  entry  into  the  digital  era  and  the  lineup  continues  evolving  today.  In  2012,  the  Company  released  the  Cinema  EOS  System,  a  lineup  of  professional  digital  cinematography  cameras  and  lenses  realized  through  the  culmination  of  various  technological  innovations  centered  on  optical  technologies  developed  since  the  Company’s  founding.  Since  its  introduction,  the  Cinema  EOS  System  has  contributed  to  expanding  the  horizons  of  visual  expression.</p>
<p>Over  the  80  years  since  the  birth  of  the  Kwanon  camera  prototype,  Canon,  supported  by  its  wide  user  base,  has  continuously  striven  to  realize  camera  and  lens  technologies  to  fulfill  the  Company’s  never-ending  ambition  to  create  the  world’s  finest  cameras.  Leveraging  the  technologies  and  know-how  it  has  acquired  over  its  history,  Canon  will  continue  contributing  to  the  development  of  the  photographic  and  video  imaging  culture  through  its  technologies  and  products  designed  to  satisfy  the  expectations  of  a  wide  range  of  users.</p>
<p>*  Made  possible  through  the  cooperation  of  Nippon  Kogaku  K.K.  (present  day  Nikon  Corporation).  “Hansa”  was  the  trademark  of  Omiya  Photo  Supply,  a  wholesaler  of  cameras  and  photo  products.  In  accordance  with  a  contractual  obligation,  it  was  engraved  on  the  top  of  the  camera.</p>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great, we need some new product worth of that anniversary


----------



## pierlux (Sep 2, 2014)

plam_1980 said:


> Great, we need some new product worth of that anniversary


What about a retro styled FF mirrorless? Unfortunately it's not going to happen... and if it happens, it'll fit in the set of the most unexpected and secreted projects from Canon.


----------



## zim (Sep 2, 2014)

wow now that was when Canon were innovative.... FF mirrorless with interchangeable sensors, brilliant


----------



## Niki (Sep 2, 2014)

i'd buy that film camera


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 2, 2014)

Oooh. New subject for flame war. DR of Kwanon vs. Nikon D810.

So, is it true (I think I read this on Ken Rockwell's site) that Canon was originally trying to make knock off Leicas? I ask because that doesn't comport with the story of this camera. Was this another one of KR's jokes?

The Hansa Canon is apparently a serious collector's item. There's one on Ebay with 40 watchers listed at almost $17,000.

I like how Canon started in cameras, and branched out into tech, as opposed to certain companies that seemed to start in tech and branch out into cameras. Maybe it doesn't ultimately mean much, but somehow I like it.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 2, 2014)

At the beginning, EVERY BODY in Japan were making knock off German camera. Canon was making knock off Leica while Nikon was making Knock off Zeiss (Conterex). Canon was trying to out do the Leica in the 1961 and comes up with the f 0.95, 50mm lens. While their range finder camera also tried to avoid the "Leica look" in the 50's.


----------



## douglasgottlieb (Sep 11, 2014)

Dear Canon:

Please honor Goro Yoshida, and as he did 80 years ago, take apart a Leica and make a camera just like it at an affordable price.

You can start with the new Leica M-P.

A full frame, Canon rangefinder with dual card slots, large buffer and a small, high quality, weather sealed metal body, would be most welcome.

Giant plastic DSLRs are no longer the way, in spite of how well they perform. We want portable but without compromise. And the ergonomic, UI and focus speed nightmare that is the EOSM will be forgiven if you build this. 

Happy anniversary Mr. Yoshida!


----------

